# For you taxidermists



## boogemaster (Mar 27, 2007)

Is it possible to mount a spurs, fan and beard(s) from one bird to another?

The reason I asked, I'm kind of kicking myself now for not getting a full mount of a turkey I shot last night.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes, it is.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

It depends on what was done with the spurs. If the spurs were cut off the leg it may be difficult to make them look right. The fan and beard shouldn't be a problem but would also depend on how they were removed.


----------



## boogemaster (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks for the quick answer.

Now, I guess it depends whether I can set my buddy up on one and he scores. 

And then be willing to pay.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

spurs will pop off, and you can transplant them.


----------

